#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   V.a. Morton-Neuralgie!? >

## Lebenszeichen

Liebes Forum, 
Anamnese: Schmerzen im rechten Vorfuss, zunehmend. Senk/-Spreizfuß liegt vor bei altersgerechter Abnutzung der Gelenke bei leichten degenerativen Veränderungen in den Zehengelenken, zusätzlich Tendenz Hallux. Schmerzen und Schwellung auch in der Achillessehne und nun fast im gesamten Fuß. Bisherige Therapie: 5x Einlagen, wovon die letzten die besten sind, aber trotzdem die Beschwerden nicht lindern. Seit einer Woche manuelle Therapie, tut gut, aber nur kurzzeitig. Ansonsten geht ständiges Stehen und Gehen (bei der Arbeit) nur noch unter Schmerzen. Verschiedene Schmerzmittel und Entzündungshemmer bringen kaum Besserung. Orthopäde sprach von OP, andere raten dringend ab. Im selben Bein Arthrose 3.Grades im Knie, zuvor zweimal Innenmeniskus-OP, drei Jahre her. Würde bei OP mindestens vier Wochen ausfallen, wobei mir nach 14tägiger Krankschreibung gesagt wurde, mich diesbezüglich zurückzuhalten. Kann keinen normalen Schuh mehr tragen, gebe mein Geld für teure Sportschuhe aus, was trotz Megadämpfung plus Einlagen, die nirgends anders reinpassen, nullkommanull bringt! Das Kind hat noch keinen Namen, außer METARSALGIE, was nichts anderes als Vorfussschmerz heißt. Ganz toll. Das merke ich selbst. Einige Symptome sprechen für eine Morton-Neuralgie, trotzdem untypisch. Kann bald nicht mehr. Morgen früh ein neuer Versuch bei einem Orthopädie-Professor. Will doch nur wieder schmerzfrei laufen können..... in meinem Urlaub konnte ich drei Tage vor Schmerzen nicht aus dem Haus:-( Was kann das sein? Das bringt mich noch um den Verstand. Habe seit März neue Arbeit (gehend/stehend), Gott sei Dank nur TZ, VZ würde ich nicht überleben.
Wer kann irgendwas dazu sagen? Danke für Eure Tipps. 
Liebe Grüße Lebenszeichen

----------


## Purzel 1

Von einer Morton Neuralgie habe ich nur gelesen und keine eigenen Erfahrungen, aber mittlerweile kenne ich mich mit Neuropathien aus.  
Ich würde mit dem Arzt einmal über die Einnahme von Gabapentin reden, FALLS eine Neuropathie vorliegt. Der Schmerz einer Neuropathie ist unterschiedlich. Er kann brennend, heiß, pochend, einschießend,stechend scharf,krampfartig, scharf,  krampfartig, muskelkaterartig, kribbelnd oder mit Taubheitsgefühlen verbunden sein. Ich habe am Arm das Gefühl als wäre dort eine große Verbrennung oder Schürfwunde in der Höhe der Handwurzel und beider Handballen. Die Außenseite des Ellenbogens fühlt sich wund an und elektrisiert wenn man leicht dagegen kommt, ( festzugreifen und anfassen fühlt sich angenehmer an), der Handaußenseite ist eher taub. Am Ellenbogen direkt pocht es und fühlt sich wund an. Nach Anstrengungen war das eher ein tiefer reißender Schmerz. Beim Einsatz des Bizeps handelt es sich eher um muskelkaterartige Schmerzen. Oftmals fühlt sich das alles an, als sei dort eine große Abschürfung. Das hat aber sicherlich nichts mit Deinen Schmerzen beim Laufen zu tun. Ich wollte hier nur ein Beispiel für eine Neuropathie aufführen. Das Gabapentin wird für periphere neuropathische Schmerzen eingesetzt, insbesondere in den Armen und Beinen und bei Mononeuropathien. Man beginnt mit einer geringen Dosierung und steigert dann solange bis der Patient schmerzfrei ist. Dazu kann auch ein Schmerzmittel gegeben werden. Man benötigt aber weniger Schmerzmittel. Verträgt man das Gabapentin nicht, so kann man Lyrica einsetzen. Bei Gabapentin benötigt man eventuell bis zu  3,6 g am Tag, wobei ich mit ca 800 mg auskomme. Es sind recht viele Nebenwirkungen beschrieben. Darüber kann ich im Moment aber nicht klagen. Anfangs war ich etwas müde. Ich hatte neben den Schmerzen an diesem Arm, Probleme mit Schmerzen beim Laufen, die sind mit der Therapie des Armes auch mit behoben wurden. Das war aber nicht die Indikation für diese Medikamentation und hat sicher eher mit einer Arthrose oder einer Fußfehlstellung zu tun. Seitdem laufe ich auch wieder gerne und es macht mir nichts aus stundenlang zb. im Dienst zu laufen und ich habe wieder Freude an der Arbeit. Ich bin zwar nicht immer ganz schmerzfrei, aber nach den langen Monaten, die ich mit den Schmerzen herumgelaufen bin, bin ich dem Arzt sehr dankbar daß das nun mit der Einnahme des Gabapentins wirklich erträglich ist und ich hoffe sehr, daß der Zustand anhält.  Ich wünsche Dir alles Liebe und gute Besserung!  Purzel

----------


## Lebenszeichen

Hallo Purzel, 
danke für Deine Infos. Habe mich über Gabapentin schlau gemacht. Ist nicht ganz ohne dieses Medi und von Epilepsie oder Phantomschmerzen ist bei mir nicht die Rede, auch meine Symptome sind anders. Es liegen nach Röntgendiagnostik ja auch eindeutig degenerative Veränderungen vor. Lyrica nimmt ein Freund von mir, der allerdings keine orthopädischen sondern ein massives psychisches Problem hat. Sicherlich werden viele Medikamente anderweitig eingesetzt und nicht nur für das, wofür sie ursprünglich entwickelt wurden. Wenn Gabapentin für dich das Mittel der Wahl ist, so ist das gut. Aber nachdem, was ich jetzt darüber weiß, würde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht nehmen, zumal auch keine Indikation dafür vorliegt. Ich warte nun die Meinung des Professors heute ab und dann werde ich sehen, wie es weitergeht. Wünsche Dir auch weiterhin Alles Gute. 
Gruß Lebenszeichen

----------


## Purzel 1

Alles Gute Lebenszeichen!
Es gibt im Net auch ein Forum, daß sich speziell mit Fußproblemen beschäftigt. Vielleicht wirst Du da fündig.   
Liebe Grüße Purzel

----------


## Lebenszeichen

Hallo Purzel,
Mein Verdacht wurde heute bestätigt. Es IST die Morton-Neuralgie. Hab ne Spritze bekommen und soll keine Einlagen mehr tragen, da ich lediglich eine leichte Tendenz zum Spreizfuss hätte und dies lang nicht so schlimm sei, wie mein früherer Orthopäde behauptete. Noch ein letztes Mal will ich versuchen, dem Arzt zu vertrauen, aber so langsam weiß ich nicht mehr, was ich überhaupt noch glauben soll und ärgere mich, dass ich die ganze Zeit an diese blöden Einlagen geglaubt habe, die den Verlauf der Erkrankung negativ beeinflussten. 
Lieber Gruß Lebenszeichen

----------

